# Best way to keep rear camera clean?



## MrSmith4 (Aug 2, 2019)

Wondering if anybody has found a good way to keep the cameras clear particularly in rainy weather. My rear camera in particular likes to get water on it which makes it hard to see when backing out of the driveway. Wondering if anybody has seen a good way to make that less of an issue. Unfortunately it’s never as clear as with a golf because the cameras hidden in the golf.

Also wondering what everyone uses to clean the lenses of the cameras.


----------



## dragonpalm (May 9, 2016)

On our SEL-P, there's a rear camera washer to clean the lens. If I didn't have that, it would be dirty and hard to see pretty often.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

I’ve seen people talk about using this to help, since supposedly the lens cover is plastic and the same with the front emblem for the radar. 

https://www.rainx.com/product/plastic-water-repellent/rain-x-plastic-water-repellent/

You can’t use their glass version on plastic parts as it’ll cause issues. I haven’t tried it, but maybe others can chime in. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChiefGolf (Jul 11, 2004)

This is an issue for me as well, living in Oregon. Usually I wipe it off with my finger, but if I am thinking about it I use a microfiber cloth I carry in the car. Will try the Rain-X today since we are in a rainy period. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

ChiefGolf said:


> This is an issue for me as well, living in Oregon. Usually I wipe it off with my finger, but if I am thinking about it I use a microfiber cloth I carry in the car. Will try the Rain-X today since we are in a rainy period.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I haven’t found the plastic version of Rain-X in stores. If you do I’m curious who has it in stock, and your thoughts. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChiefGolf (Jul 11, 2004)

Just found it at the local O’Reilly’s. Review in a few hours


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Banzai KG (Dec 21, 2002)

*Rear camera washer*

An FYI...have your realized that our beloved Tiggy's have a rear camera washer? And it WORKS!
Check out the video on how to operate it -


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

It does work to a certain degree, but drive on treated highways for a couple hours, and it’s not perfect. I saw in a different forum last year that some have used the Rain-X for plastic to aid in the cleaning of the camera and radar by creating a slick surface. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## natis1 (Dec 2, 2001)

Don't know why vw didn't just use the flip up camera like in the golfs so much better... Clean lens all the time 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## MrSmith4 (Aug 2, 2019)

Banzai KG said:


> An FYI...have your realized that our beloved Tiggy's have a rear camera washer? And it WORKS!
> Check out the video on how to operate it -


There was somebody else on the forum who had complained about staining on their rear bumper from the use of the rear washer


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

MrSmith4 said:


> There was somebody else on the forum who had complained about staining on their rear bumper from the use of the rear washer


Any proper fluid would never stain the bumper cover. VW can't control the improper fluids VW might use.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

natis1 said:


> Don't know why vw didn't just use the flip up camera like in the golfs so much better... Clean lens all the time....


That is a costly system that VW only uses on their up-market vehicles.


----------



## phlegm (Apr 24, 2019)

MrSmith4 said:


> There was somebody else on the forum who had complained about staining on their rear bumper from the use of the rear washer


I remember seeing that thread a while back too. Is it really a thing?

We often drive on dirt roads, and the rear washer is a must. We've used (presumably) a mix of OEM washer fluid and after market without issue. Jugs and jugs of it back there.

If the rear camera cleaner is really doing this, then there's a serious, caustic problem with a batch of OEM fluid, or a seriously under-performing paint job on some rear bumpers.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

phlegm said:


> ....If the rear camera cleaner is really doing this, then there's a serious, caustic problem with a batch of OEM fluid, or a seriously under-performing paint job on some rear bumpers.


The person that posted this didn't have a clue.


----------



## ChiefGolf (Jul 11, 2004)

So I went and checked, and the washer does work. And since it sprays every time you activate the rear wiper washer, it should clean the camera better. I don’t see any discoloration on my paint so I don’t think that is a problem. I did put the Rain-X on the camera and as I activated the washer with the camera on, I could see the water sheet away better from the lens. After a drive in the wet, I will say that the rain-x helps the camera stay clean. I wish I could share it with everyone here because the 6 ounces will last forever. I will keep monitoring 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

ChiefGolf said:


> So I went and checked, and the washer does work. And since it sprays every time you activate the rear wiper washer, it should clean the camera better. I don’t see any discoloration on my paint so I don’t think that is a problem. I did put the Rain-X on the camera and as I activated the washer with the camera on, I could see the water sheet away better from the lens. After a drive in the wet, I will say that the rain-x helps the camera stay clean. I wish I could share it with everyone here because the 6 ounces will last forever. I will keep monitoring
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is great to hear, just need to find it local or order online. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChiefGolf (Jul 11, 2004)

I found it at O’Reilly auto parts


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AkiraSieghart (Nov 20, 2019)

Pretty cheap on Amazon. I just bought a bottle for the rear camera and front sensor. It's Winter here and I don't think it'll help much with the salt, but it's worth a shot and could be helpful to have on hand.


----------



## ChiefGolf (Jul 11, 2004)

AkiraSieghart said:


> Pretty cheap on Amazon. I just bought a bottle for the rear camera and front sensor. It's Winter here and I don't think it'll help much with the salt, but it's worth a shot and could be helpful to have on hand.


Good idea on the front sensor. I thought about the headlights as well, to keep them cleaner


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MrSmith4 (Aug 2, 2019)

Hey chief how’s it working?


----------



## ChiefGolf (Jul 11, 2004)

MrSmith4 said:


> Hey chief how’s it working?


I haven’t applied it to headlights, but still working well on the camera. Even drove through a blizzard and lots of rain. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrSmith4 (Aug 2, 2019)

ChiefGolf said:


> I haven’t applied it to headlights, but still working well on the camera. Even drove through a blizzard and lots of rain.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Have you tried it on the cameras on your mirrors at all


----------



## ChiefGolf (Jul 11, 2004)

My mirrors do not have cameras that I know of


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AkiraSieghart (Nov 20, 2019)

ChiefGolf said:


> My mirrors do not have cameras that I know of
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If you have the 360 view, you do. I believe the cameras are underneath the side mirrors.


----------



## ChiefGolf (Jul 11, 2004)

Then I don’t have them because I do not have that option. Thanks for the information. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

So applied the Rain-X for plastic and I’m impressed. Rear camera with all the rain is still clear as a bell. I also applied to the front camera, front radar and the cameras in the side wings. All nice and clear. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## noreserve (Jan 8, 2016)

natis1 said:


> Don't know why vw didn't just use the flip up camera like in the golfs so much better... Clean lens all the time
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


Most likely just a cost-cutting move - same reason why we don't have a few of the Euro items standard or even available as an option (flashlight, power passenger seat, heated rear seats, hill assist, etc.) The rear VW logo location isn't that far off of where the camera is currently located, so that doesn't add up. There is a motor and hinged components for the flip-up one like the GTI has, so there is some cost that they are saving. It's a pain to have to wipe that lens every time it rains. I guess I'm used to it now. It rains a lot in metro ATL. Speaking of the rear camera, I sure wish they would have gone with a dashed center line and dynamic, steering wheel position lines on it. It really is a much less effective backup tool without those.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

noreserve said:


> Most likely just a cost-cutting move - same reason why we don't have a few of the Euro items standard or even available as an option (flashlight, power passenger seat, heated rear seats, hill assist, etc.) The rear VW logo location isn't that far off of where the camera is currently located, so that doesn't add up. There is a motor and hinged components for the flip-up one like the GTI has, so there is some cost that they are saving. It's a pain to have to wipe that lens every time it rains. I guess I'm used to it now. It rains a lot in metro ATL. Speaking of the rear camera, I sure wish they would have gone with a dashed center line and dynamic, steering wheel position lines on it. It really is a much less effective backup tool without those.


So, up until 10 years ago, how did you survive without a rear camera.......


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

natis1 said:


> Don't know why vw didn't just use the flip up camera like in the golfs so much better... Clean lens all the time
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


Yeah the flip up cam on my Arteon is amazing in the bad weather. It was blizzarding Monday night when we got out of the nuggets game and the camera was perfectly clean when I shifted into R despite the car being covered in ice/snow. The front/side cameras are another story..


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Plus it’s down right cool to see the logo pop out with a camera and then close back up. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DanSan (Oct 3, 2007)

i miss the flip up camera from my golf except when it was cold out and it would get frozen shut. was such a cool party trick to show people


----------

